# Truck Tire Recommendation



## dherndonnc (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, it's time to replace the tires on my 2008 Tundra. The original tires are not completely bald, but are showings some "cracking" due to older age. I only have 32k miles on the truck, but that's over 4.5 years. The tires on it now are Bridgestone.

Looking for recommendations on truck tires for the Tundra. Thinking I might get some new wheels, but we'll see on the budget. I bought this truck with the stock "steel" wheels...they are OK, but nothing special to look at.

Anyway, was thinking while I don't want any serious "mud" tires, I might want to step it up a notch on the look and grip of the tire. Something a little bigger and a little more aggressive. But I don't want a lot of road noise either.

I tow an Outback 300BHS, so nothing too large, and not that often. Maybe 700lbs on the tongue + 2 adults and 2 kids typically. Usually right at or below the total truck's capacity and well under it's towing capacity of 10,500.

Back in my day (80's) I liked the Goodrich A/T tires.....but have no clue what is good these days.

Dave.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I've always been partial to Toyo's. I currently have a set of their mud terrain tires on my 07' CrewMax. I also ran through (almost) two sets on my first gen Tundra. Managed 50,000 miles on the first set and sold the truck before the second set needed replacing. Not bad considering they are an M/T. They are also load range "E". Looks like Toyo also gave a new, more aggressive look to their all terrain tires. Check out: http://toyotires.com/ Of course the key to long tire life no matter the brand is balance and rotate. I have it done every 3,000 miles. This service was included in the purchase price of the tires so I use it for all it's worth and then some!

You might also check in over on Tundrasolutions.com if you're not a member already. I'm also on that forum as Herbicidal.

Good luck with your selection!


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a set of Toyo Open Country's on my Chevy, and I love them! Very little road noise and great traction. That being said, we use Michelin LTX a/t 2's on all of work trucks and we get great service out of them.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

not sure if NITTO makes the dura grappler (their highway tire) in your size, but i love them....

wearing very well, quiet and smooth....

i would also strongly consider going to an E rated tire if you have not already...worth the money.....


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

A couple of months ago I put on a set of Cooper Discoverer A/T3 E rated (10 ply) tires. So far I really like them. Quiet on the highway and very good traction wet or dry, even do well pulling the camper on wet and muddy grass getting out of a site.

During a recent trip, without the camper, I picked up a large bolt a quarter inch in diameter and an inch long on the center line of the tire, who knows how long I ran with it in, as I was on a 1000 mile trip, and didn't lose any air pressure. I was impressed.

Prices were pretty good, got them from Discount Tire Direct and had them mounted and balanced locally with a set price arrangement that Merchants Tire has with DTD.


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

Another vote for the Toyo Open Country AT's. I've got about 1,500 km on a new set and am happy with them. Not too noisy considering the aggressive tread pattern.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Before I sold my Tundra, I put on a set of Michelin LTX M/S2's and they were great - much better than the crap Bridgestone's that came stock and barely lived to see 30,000 miles. They ride well on the highway and are very quiet. The LTX A/T2's have a slightly more aggressive tread, but still behave well on the highway. Depending on your rim size, you may not have many options for a load range E tire, and may not need them anyway. The Tundra has a low payload capacity, and while I considered "E" tires, I would have had to substantially overload the truck and axles (based on the specs) just to take advantage of more expensive rubber. Decided "D" tires were good enough.


----------



## dherndonnc (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks everyone, for the ideas.

How about this for crazy? Since i'm regretting not getting the fancier wheels on the Tundra, what the odds I might find a set at a junkyard? I'm guessing to go to the dealer to buy them would be a ridiculous price. And honestly not really wanting spinners, or anything over the top. The next step up factory wheels would dress it up all I want.......

Wonder how many "junked" tundras are out there with the nicer wheels?

Dave.


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

dherndonnc said:


> thanks everyone, for the ideas.
> 
> How about this for crazy? Since i'm regretting not getting the fancier wheels on the Tundra, what the odds I might find a set at a junkyard? I'm guessing to go to the dealer to buy them would be a ridiculous price. And honestly not really wanting spinners, or anything over the top. The next step up factory wheels would dress it up all I want.......
> 
> ...


Several years ago I damaged a single wheel on my Tundra, I was quoted a huge Dollar amount from the local dealer on 1 wheel! Got an entire set @ a salvage yard for less than what the dealer wanted for 1! I had to take them off and provide the blocks to set the wrecked one back on. Good luck on your search but most scrap yards have Internet searches making it easier to track down.

One more thing, if you buy wheels off a salvaged truck make sure the tire hold air and the wheels aren't bent, junk yard parts are usually "as is"!


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

I've got the original wheels and tires from a 2010 Tundra sitting in the garage right now. They are the aluminum ones with the stock crap bridgestones, with about 10 miles on them. I'd make you a deal but shipping to NC might be a tad costly.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

How cool is that? Northern Ninja has a set of wheels available! My truck came with the 20" rim and 275/55R20 tires that somewhat limited my tire choices, especially in load range E. Just make sure if you do change the size of your rim, that the overall diameter of the combination wheel/tire is similar to what you're replacing or your speedometer will be inaccurate.


----------



## ifd22 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just picked up some Nitto Terra grapplers today. They are a 120 series tire (3085 pounds @ 50psi) so about 400# over the stock Michelin P rated tires which had 35,000 miles on them. I had plenty of tread but they were all cracked up.

Love them so far, they look awesome, are quite, and hopefully are a little more stable towing. I'll find out this weekend as were going on a memorial day trip with the Outback.

As far as Wheels go, you should keep an eye on craigslist. I see the factory aluminum wheels like mine for about $200 a set all of the time.


----------



## dherndonnc (Nov 11, 2008)

Northern Ninja said:


> I've got the original wheels and tires from a 2010 Tundra sitting in the garage right now. They are the aluminum ones with the stock crap bridgestones, with about 10 miles on them. I'd make you a deal but shipping to NC might be a tad costly.


What are the odds......yeah, i'm sure it would be a fortune to ship those. Now if you just wanted to get rid of them, the shipping might equal out 0 cost. ;-)


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, I went to Tirerack.com and checked out some wheel information. It looks like most 18" rims weigh in the 25-30lb range. A set of four that I picked at random would cost about $120 to ship from Indiana to Los Angeles, less from distribution warehouses closer to me. A 120lb package from Los Angeles to a friends house in Ohio would cost $125 via FedEx and $140 through UPS. Not too bad if you get a decent price on a set of nice rims.


----------



## KEN5150 (Jun 4, 2013)

dherndonnc said:


> Well, it's time to replace the tires on my 2008 Tundra. The original tires are not completely bald, but are showings some "cracking" due to older age. I only have 32k miles on the truck, but that's over 4.5 years. The tires on it now are Bridgestone.
> 
> Looking for recommendations on truck tires for the Tundra. Thinking I might get some new wheels, but we'll see on the budget. I bought this truck with the stock "steel" wheels...they are OK, but nothing special to look at.
> 
> ...


Michelin. best stuff.


----------

